# Smoking Wood Availability



## Bruce B (Feb 28, 2005)

Often time discussions come up about the availability of smoking wood and the costs of ordering wood over the internet, due to high shipping costs.

I ordered some wood from Cabela's today; they have maple, apple, cherry, hickory, alder, and mesquite for $8.99 for 10# bag of chunks, or .89 per lb. Shipping on any order from 0-$15 is $3.95; $15..01-$30=$5.95; $30.01-$50=$6.95

So you could order 40 pounds of wood and pay only $6.95 in shipping, not too bad IMO.

If you are interested go to www.cabelas.com and type smoker wood into their search link and it will take you to the wood.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the link Bruce.  I got some last time from Hawgeyes, but I can't remember what the cost was.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Bruce,
Nice find.  Always good to have a source for smoke wood.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 28, 2005)

I've never ordered from Cabela's so I only ordered one bag until I see what their quality is like. If I like it I'll order more.

How is the wood from Hawgeyes, chunk size speaking and were you satisfied with it?? If I'm not mistaken they were charging $1.09 per pound.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

:-k 
 :-s 
 #-o 
 ](*,) 
 :smt017 
 :read: 
nline: 

 :? 

eh...
*NO!*  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris, I wish I had a nickel for every emoticon you used.  I could buy a Klose!

  Again, no recall on the Hawgeyes prices, but I was happy.   The chunks were perfect size for a wsm.  Also, I could really tell the difference in the flavor, which is most important.

I think it's www.hawgeyes.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

That ain't it (website) Cappie.  :? 

I never new a Klose only cost $.45.   I'd had me a couple of them if that was the case.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorrym here it is  www.hawgeyesbbq.com


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

That way mo better.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 28, 2005)

I get mine from this place called "The Forest."


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 1, 2005)

"The Enchanted Forest"


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah!!!!  Then you must be "ROBINWOOD"  :smt063 

Uncle Al


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 1, 2005)

Most of us know him by his other nickname...."DeadWood" :night:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Oooh!  I'll be Maid Marinate!
> :smt061
> 
> Who wants to be Fryer Turk?



............................................................uh, never mind!


----------



## hiloboy (Mar 2, 2005)

does anyone know if you can use guava wood for smoking? got alot of it on my land i'd like to cut down...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

cortez said:
			
		

> does anyone know if you can use guava wood for smoking? got alot of it on my land i'd like to cut down...


I do believe you can...Wood Chart


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wood from Cabela's Arrived*

The wood I ordered TWO days ago from Cabela's arrived today. It was packaged in a clear plastic bag and the chunks ranged in size from a little larger than fist size down to 3"x3", and some smaller pieces about 1"x3-4"

Excellent service and the chunk sizes are comparable to other on-line vendors I have used. So for $8.99 plus $3.95 S&H, I'm happy.

Also got my order of dry rubs and sauce from Hawgeyes today that I ordered Tuesday. Great service.

Still waiting on my hat and shirt from BBQ-4-U.  :-D  :-D  :-D


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2005)

And I'll be the Sheriff of SmokingHam.  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2005)

:smt106


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2005)

My father in law just dropped off a few apple logs! Cut and split them into nice size chunks to use. Probably got 20 lbs. and it took about 15 minutes to cut and split. Couldn't beat the price and it came with free shipping!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Aha!  I think I might have gotten my wood from Hawgeyes.
> 
> They sell the chunks by the pound and the shipping is pretty reasonable, tho I think cabelas might be cheaper overall.  BUT....if you need grape or sassafras, or cherry, or peach, or white oak, they're a good source!
> 
> ...



That Susan,   They'll never be another one like her :smt088


----------

